# Cycling without a heater?



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Just wondering if this would create problems, I asked my lfs for a specific heater but they didn't have it, they said it would take a few weeks to get it!

I want to start my cycle ASAP, and I'm wondering if I can cycle without the heater and add it later?

I heard that a heater would speed up bacteria growth, so with cold water the cycle might take longer. Should I just go with a different heater?

Thanks


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well what is your tank temp? What is the room temp? Do you have AC? Central air AC or window AC? 

You could if you have central air AC turn up the AC temp so the AC does not come on as often and bring the temp of the tank up a little bit. If the tank is in a room with a window with light coming in then just an idea get some cheap dollar store black construction paper and wait..... cheaper to use garbage bags thinking about it now and tape it around the whole tank. That way the tank will warm up more as the black absorbs the light/heat more. 

Just an idea to try.

EDIT: Or you could ask a fellow GTAA member close to you if you can have a piece of thier cycled filter media. Find out what filter they use and go to your LFS and just buy a replacement sponge to give to the GTAA member the replacement sponge in exchange for thier mature cycled sponge. Bam, the tank is rapidly cycled up to the amount that filter you're replacing can handle. If you have more water volume then stock lightly while your filter builds up more bacteria.  You're too far from me and I've only got a AC20 (5-20gal) filter here.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

But do I really need it to be heated during the cycle? I have a 10 gallon tank so could I use some media from there to speed it?

I still wouldnt have a heater for at least a week, I was just wondering if cycling a room-temperature tank and heating it later would work.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Bretzz said:


> But do I really need it to be heated during the cycle? I have a 10 gallon tank so could I use some media from there to speed it?
> 
> I still wouldnt have a heater for at least a week, I was just wondering if cycling a room-temperature tank and heating it later would work.


It'll just slow down your cycle, it shouldn't completely stop it. But another heater (a cheap one) would be good for water changes, so you can heat up your water beforehand.

Yes, you can use some filter media from your 10G to seed your new tank.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

No heater in the summer is fine unless your house temperature with the AC on is under 20C. Once you get the media from someones mature tank, then you have skipped the cycling process more or less and can slowly add fish. 

If you are stocking fish that need high temperature then thats a different story and should wait until you get the heater.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

From my research before (mind you I blur both aquarium and aquaponics here) and my understanding fromt he aquaponics side which is transferable to the aquarium side is that with a heater the at a stable temp the cycle would speed up a little more but still I'd start the cycle right now. Better to start right now then later at least the clock starts now unless you get cycled media from an established mature aquarium. 

I don't know exactly how much faster it speeds up the cycle. I know from experience when I was cycling my 5.5gal cold water tank (~16-18C in the basement) went at it's own pace. I did have 5 finger amount of gravel pinch that a Petsmart employee gave me and I think it took me about a month and a half to stablize my tank. When I got my 10gal last Oct. I took the filter out of my 5.5gal to seed my 10gal. It seems 1-1.5 months is about the range for a natural cycle.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> It'll just slow down your cycle, it shouldn't completely stop it. But another heater (a cheap one) would be good for water changes, so you can heat up your water beforehand.
> 
> Yes, you can use some filter media from your 10G to seed your new tank.


You you not jsut use warm water from the tap and then dechlorinate it so you don't need to use the heater then?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Brettz,

Here is an idea with an easy return policy. Buy it either at Home D, Wallys, or Can.T. 

Show up and go to the garden center. Ask the staff for the heated greenhouse for starting seeds. Buy that ~$25ish kit. You have 90days return policy at Home D and Can.T. Put that under the 10gal tank and plug only the heat mat in. It will keep the tank warm I think ~75F I think. When you're done with it return it for your money back when your heater comes in. The 90 days gives you a lot of head room to return and use the item. I used that setup on a 5gal tub.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> You you not jsut use warm water from the tap and then dechlorinate it so you don't need to use the heater then?


I heard warmer water causes the pipes to leech copper. So I usually get my water beforehand and leave it to reach room temperature (which is what my tank is around).


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I heard warmer water causes the pipes to leech copper. So I usually get my water beforehand and leave it to reach room temperature (which is what my tank is around).


I always flush my pipes for at least 1 min daily before using them. I just rinse dirty dishes and cups with that water while I load the dishwasher then use the water afterwards for brita filtering or for tank use.

Edit:

Typo.. meant dishwasher not fishwasher.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, maybe I can just use my 10gal heater to keep it warm, although my house temp should be fine and its usually hotter in my room (where the tank is)

Ty for help everyone


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Depending on what you are keeping, you may not need a heater at all. Room temp is fine for many fish.


----------

